# My daughter just got accepted into medical school today!!



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

My youngest daughter, who is 21, just called and told me, that after being on the waiting list all summer long, they called her and told her she was accepted into Medical School!!  She is an exceptional person, if I do say so myself and is a very high achiever and has wanted to be a doctor all her life.  She has waited for this call for a year.  If people only knew the things one has to go through to apply to med school and to have a good application and to even be looked at, not to mention the high cost of applying, they would be shocked.  I am soooooo proud of her I don't know what to do!!!    Sh will start August 2011.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

How exciting! I'm sure being on the waiting list for so long was torture. Congrats to her!

I almost applied to a few genetic counseling programs and realized it was just way too expensive. Application fees, GRE subject tests, flying around the country for interviews, plus the cost of tuition was just outrageous. I'm glad it worked out for her.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wonderful news! Congratulations to her (and to you, Mom  )


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

obviously you need to throw a party mom!  I know med school is a tough commitment.  Since I live so close to a med school, I know several med students and residents.  They are dedicated people who truly work to be the best.  So, congrats to your daughter and feel free to brag away about how awesomely smart your daughter is!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

What school?
You're right about the process, If I had to do it again I don't think I could.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Congratulations to you and your daughter, Rhonda!  You deserve to be extremely proud!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Happy dance!


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

Congratulations.

I'm thrilled for you, I'm thrilled for her, and I'm sure there will be a lot of really thrilled sick people in a few years.

Sheila


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

That's wonderful!  Congrats to the both of you!

My Brother-in-Law just completed his residency and is in the process of moving to the city where he's opening his practice.  It's been a long time coming.  He's a plastic surgeon.  I remember when he applied, at the time we thought this day would never arrive.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Yay. It's so hard to go into the med programs in so many different areas. Good luck its going to be a hard road but I think she will do great

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

Congratulations! I don't know why it is made so complicated.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi, Rhonda. Our paths haven't crossed in a long time. It's good to see you and thank you for sharing such great news. Congratulations to your daughter and I wish her the best of luck.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> What school?
> You're right about the process, If I had to do it again I don't think I could.


Chad, it's Wake Forest School of Medicine in Winston-Salem, NC. Not far from where we live. We live in southeastern NC. At least she didn't have to move out of the state. She's been living in her own apt for a year now in Cary, NC (near Raleigh, NC) so I'm use to her being gone. She graduated undergrad at Campbell University in NC in Dec.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Major, major congrats to her!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations to your daughte and to you as well!  You both should be very proud, and I am happy for you that she does not have to go too far away from home to study.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

That's fantastic Rhonda.  Congratulations to you and your daughter.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

That's a wonderful achievement! Congratulations to your daughter, Rhonda - and to you, for being such a supportive mother.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Congratulations! Our son just finished residency and is in the process of moving off to the real world.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Congratulations Rhonda!  That is fantastic!  You must be gushing with pride.  Time to do the celebratory dance.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Just to let you know how difficult it is to get into med school, I'll tell you what kind of applicant she was.  I know it sounds like I'm bragging, and well, yes, I am, lol, but I want you to know what all she's been through only to be put on a several months long wait list:

She has never made anything but As from Kindergarten through 12th  grade and only took the hardest courses.

She graduated Valedictorian of her high school class.

She made straight As in college up until her very last semester where she made 2 Bs.

She graduated a 4 year program to get a bachelors degree in biology in 2 and a half years.

She graduated college Suma Cum Laude

She went to Africa the Summer between her freshman and sophomore year to help MDs there at the clinics for a study abroad program.

She did an internship (where she is now employed) at an oral surgeons office where she assists with oral surgery.

She has done clinical research.

She made a 30 on her MCAT.

All this and put on a wait list.  But she got IN!!!  What did the ones that got in right off do?  Walk on water?  That's ok though, she got in!!!!!!!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

We know so many many students who are highly qualified like your daughter, who had a delayed acceptance, or no acceptance at all! It is hard to figure out. Our son got in on his first attempt. I think it was many factors, including the fact that he was a fly fisherman's guide during college. We all agree that getting into medical school was harder than living through medical school!

I don't remember what our son did on his MCAT, but he did not like his score, and took it again.

Half the students in his med school class (University of Washington) were female. In the upcoming internship class in his residency (he is now through!) there are 11 females and 4 males. Yay!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats to your daughter! The apple doesn't fall far from the tree, does it?


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you all for sharing in our joy!!!!  It's a great time!!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

My daughter is a pediatrician who did not get into medical school the first time she applied.  It was a few years ago - she is 35, but I remember how devestated she was. She had always been an excellent student, had done lots of volunteer work, and scored 33 on the M-Cats.  She even organized an AIDs outreach program at her college.  This was the first time she had ever "failed" at anything.  It took a little bit of time, but she pulled herself together and did a year of volunteering with runaway kids through the Americorps program.  She did get into Med School the second time around.  We still do not know what made the difference, because she had done a lot of volunteer work even before Americorps. She does say that in retrospect she is glad she had the year between college and medical school, because it gave her an idea of where she wanted her career to go once she finished with school.  She works in the inner city with mostly welfare patients and feels that she is making a difference in the lives of those kids.  So I guess things happen for a reason, but those first few weeks after she did not get in were definitely tough to deal with.  Rhonda, I am happy things worked out for your daughter!


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

That is wonderful news! Congratulations to her!


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

OMG! Congratulations! That is such a huge accomplishment!
Has she already decided on a specialty or specific field? Just curious. No pressure. LOL I have a great admiration for folks who go into the medical field. It intimidates the heck out of me--all that studying, long hours, hard work...


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Major congratulations. 
This brought back so many memories. My son, 30 years ago, sent out 22 applications, got one interview and miracle of miracles, was accepted at that school. He went on to get a MD/PHD.
I also remember that the 22 applications at 50-75 dollars each made quite a crimp in the budget. 30 years ago that was real money.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Amy Corwin said:


> OMG! Congratulations! That is such a huge accomplishment!
> Has she already decided on a specialty or specific field? Just curious. No pressure. LOL I have a great admiration for folks who go into the medical field. It intimidates the heck out of me--all that studying, long hours, hard work...


Hey Amy!! Gosh, I've not seen you in so long!! We have to go to Nanny's sometime. Anyway, she has always wanted to be a surgeon. I remember when she was around 5 she always told everyone she wanted to be a cardiac surgeon. Hmm...when I was 5 I just wanted to color.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Raffeer said:


> Major congratulations.
> This brought back so many memories. My son, 30 years ago, sent out 22 applications, got one interview and miracle of miracles, was accepted at that school. He went on to get a MD/PHD.
> I also remember that the 22 applications at 50-75 dollars each made quite a crimp in the budget. 30 years ago that was real money.


My daughter applied to 20 schools, and only got two interviews and 2 waitlists and this one was the only one left hoping for and she had already given up hope and was studying for the MCAT to take again next week, to apply again for next year, had spent tons of money to get a Kaplan course to help her improve her score, but that's OK. She got IN!!! What could have been worse is she could have taken the test again AND have already applied to schools and paid the application fees....again. 

What's really bad is that once you pay all the application fees, anywhere from 60 to 100 dollars, if they are interested (and even if they really are not) they send you a secondary application to fill out to get more info from you and they are at least 100 dollars more. MORE money. If you have out of state interviews, you have to pay for hotels and plane tickets etc. I'm not complaining, that's just how it is and you have to play the game if you want to try to get in. It's just that many don't realize it. Then the poor things have months, and months to sweat it out to see if they get in or not, and most don't.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

RhondaRN said:


> Hey Amy!! Gosh, I've not seen you in so long!! We have to go to Nanny's sometime. Anyway, she has always wanted to be a surgeon. I remember when she was around 5 she always told everyone she wanted to be a cardiac surgeon. Hmm...when I was 5 I just wanted to color.


Well, she's going to a great school if that's still what she wants to do! My husband is an echocardiographer and his dream is to one day work at Wake Med and be involved with cardiac research. He thinks very highly of the cardiac department there.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

That is so exciting!  How awesome!  Congrats.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I love cats, so in keeping with the good news, here:

http://mediumlarge.wordpress.com/2011/03/29/why-cats-are-not-doctors/


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

RhondaRN said:


> I love cats, so in keeping with the good news, here:
> 
> http://mediumlarge.wordpress.com/2011/03/29/why-cats-are-not-doctors/


Those are cute!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Raffeer said:


> He went on to get a MD/PHD.


A Mud/Phud...I almost did that....but I was too lazy


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Congratulations. The more I read about just getting in, the more I realize what a "biggie" this is!!

Celebrate!


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

Just wanted to stop by and add my well wishes. Congratulations to you and your daughter.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

What a fantastic achievement. Very many congratulations to your daughter and your family.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Congratulations to you and your daughter.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Just got back from a short vacation and wanted to tell everyone that you so much for all the well wishes and congratulations to my daughter.  I still can hardly believe it!!


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

That's great news....


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Adding my congratualtions to all the others - you are to be commended for having raised such an accomplished and special daughter!

Thanks for sharing all the info about the application and admission process - how harrowing! My dear husband is a dentist and I still remember his trips to interview at dental schools and the worry over getting in. (I also remember the LOOONG process of paying off dental school loans - we ended up rolling his dental school loan into our mortgage when we refinanced our house - because the interest rate was better ont he mortgage that it was on the school loan. By the time it was paid off our daughter was in college!)

Our son will soon be in the process of applying for Ph.D. prgrams in Chemistry - I can only hope that he has an easier time of it than prospective med students!

Congrats again!!!


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

Big Congrats!


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Congratulations!  That is such fabulous news!


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

RhondaRN said:


> Just to let you know how difficult it is to get into med school, I'll tell you what kind of applicant she was. I know it sounds like I'm bragging, and well, yes, I am, lol, but I want you to know what all she's been through only to be put on a several months long wait list:
> 
> She has never made anything but As from Kindergarten through 12th grade and only took the hardest courses.
> 
> ...


Not surprised at all by all this. In the end it's about slots. You have 500,000 kids applying for 5,000 spots. Being the best of some really great kids is hard to do. I've know several people who had to try several times. But congrats to her! I know how hard the wait is.


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, congratulations to her!!!!


----------



## Ryl (Nov 25, 2010)

How wonderful! Congratulations!


----------

